# My wife's first project - Doll Bed



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Our granddaughter is getting an American Girl Doll for Christmas this year. My wife, Nancy, decided she wanted to make a doll bed for our granddaughter's new doll. Nancy has never used any of my power tools before this project, so everything was a new experience for her. 

We sat down and came up with a plan based on the dimensions of the doll. She decided that the completed bed would be painted white to match the rest of the furniture in our granddaughter's room. With that in mind, she decided to make it out of pine and poplar.

For the bed posts, she ripped a 2"x4" to 1.5"x 1.5" and routed v-groove about an inch from the top. She also routed a chamfer around the top of the post. She made the rails from 1/2" poplar and drilled some pocket holes to attach to the headboard and footboard.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nancy cut the headboard and footboards from a 3/4" poplar board. The radius was cut on the scroll saw and she routed the tops with a roundover bit.

She used the bisquit joiner to attach the bed post to the head and footboards.

Can you tell she's enjoying this?


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nancy cut the bottom for the bed and routed a groove in the bed rails for the bottom to slide into. She sanded all the pieces and glued the posts to the head and footboards.

She found a little rosette at Rockler and glued it to the headboard for a little decoration.

It got a finish of white spray paint and a neat little mattress. All she has left to do is to make a pillow and a little blanket. 

Nancy really enjoyed her project and already has plans to build another doll bed for our neice.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Eric,

A wonderful project for a lucky granddaughter.

I would be careful though about letting Nancy back into the shop.....LOL
She may become as addicted as you are....LOL

James


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

That's very nice! excellent job Nancy


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

That is real nice Nancy.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mighty nice job Nancy did too, Eric... Looks like you've got yourself some competition!

Just wait until *she* suggests another router is in order!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Eric,

A great job and even greater opportunity to have a reason to work with your wife in a hobby that you enjoy. The doll bed is awesome and will be enjoyed for many years to come.

I must ask a favor and do so only because I care. Please consider putting the blade guard and splitter back on your table saw. We have witnessed too many accidents lately and I would hate to see you or your lovely wife be the next victim.

Thanks for taking the time to share this post with us.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Re Marry that woman immediately.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a great looking bed tell Nancy She did a fantastic job!!!

I wish my wife would take more interest in what I do out in the shop........ Well maybe......... 

Anyhow it looks like she enjoyed herself and that's great.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

enjoyed the progress report... thanks


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nancy you did a fantastic job on that bed! For a first time project you certainly proved you can handle the tools! Look out Eric! 
+1 for the advice about the guards on the table saw.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice job Nancy. Certainly more complicated than my first project.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful project Nancy. Much better than I could have done, especially for a first timer.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

That shop is kick ace ! 
Adopt me !!! 


Beautiful doll bed ! You really did an outstanding job !


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I showed Nancy this post tonight. She was very excited to see all of the wonderful comments from everybody. Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job Nancy,that granddaughter will be so pleased.


----------

